# Wacom pen settings - possible to do brush size (and feather amount)?



## norske (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm new to Wacom having just acquired a lightly-used very basic CTL-4100 (it does have 4 ExpressKeys on the top).

In Photoshop I can set a pen button to Ctrl+Alt+R click that allows me to adjust brush size (move the pen L-R) and adjust the opacity (move the pen Up-Down). 
Very nice. 

With LrC and while using a mouse, then the Scroll Wheel adjusts the brush size and Shift+Scroll Wheel adjusts the feather amount. 

There doesn't seem to be a setting with which I can adjust brush size with the pen.

Any ideas or workarounds?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 5, 2021)

Can you set the buttons to [ and ]? That'll adjust brush size in Lightroom. Adding Shift adjusts feathering.


----------



## norske (Jan 6, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Can you set the buttons to [ and ]? That'll adjust brush size in Lightroom. Adding Shift adjusts feathering.


Yes, that's an option.  And it might be better suited for one of my 4 ExpressKeys. I know they can be set so the command repeats as long as you hold the button down.

Thank you for the feedback. Your books and this forum are very helpful.


----------



## norske (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ve developed something that works.

*LrC brush and feathering with a tablet pen:*

1. Set pen button to “Zoom” (tip-end button for me)
2. Select Adjustment brush (shortcut = K)
3. While holding down the pen button, place pen tip on the surface
4. Continue to hold the button
     a. Slide pen up on the surface to make brush smaller
      b. Slide pen down on the surface to make brush larger
5. Once size is as-desired, remove pen tip from the surface
      a. This prevents making an extraneous brush mark
6. Then...release the pen button and apply the adjustment as desired

To adjust Feathering, hold the Shift key down while performing Steps 1-6 above

Aside: my 2nd pen button is set to Right Click

Sometime while in LR the tablet seems to lose pressure sensitivity. Rebooting the table (turn off, then on) remedies it. Windows Ink setting = Off

Now - to think about the best use for the 4 ExpressKeys.


----------



## ThierrySourbier (Dec 9, 2021)

On my Intuos Pro setting the bottom button of the pen to "modifiers... > Clicks "Mouse wheel" " works on my Mac.  

I have to press the button, then click on the tablette and move up/down to adjust the size. Note that you don't see the change real time on screen but you see the slider moving, only when the pen is released you see the brush adjust it's size... 

To change the hardness do the same with the shift key pressed.


----------

